# So which would be better for cold smoking Cheese?



## thomas phillips (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a ECB upright R2D2 looking smoke and grill. Charcoal Smoker

What would be the best for cold smoking some cheese with it? the A-MAZ-N Tube Smoker or the regular one? and what size?

Temps are gonna be low this weekend so it will be perfect for smoking some cheese, hopefully it stays that way till I get one shipped.

Thanks for your replys!!

Tom!

P.S. I'd use the search function but its late and I'm tired. Sorry!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 5, 2012)

The smaller original regular sawdust ones are the best, IMHO, they generate the least amount of heat.

~Martin


----------



## thomas phillips (Oct 5, 2012)

TYVM!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 6, 2012)

I would get the AMNPS Pellet smoker. This version is the most versatile because it use Pellets or Dust. The only draw back is I don't know how well it will work on a Hot smoke in your smoker. I would give Todd a call and discuss the options...JJ


----------

